# Sticky  RSPCA's "Get Puppy Smart" Campaign:



## Jukee Doodles

Today - I was directed to a couple of really useful links:

The CCGB is looking to see if they can personalise the RSPCA's new Puppy Contract incentive and embrace it on-going - but this little nugget is great:




Stephen X


----------



## JoJo

I am aware of this .. I have been contacted and hope to be working with the RSPCA on this too


----------



## Jukee Doodles

Admin - Would it be possible to post this RSPCA "Get Puppy Smart" link as a "Sticky" ???

Stephen x


----------



## Jukee Doodles

Hit the button twice - Oops


----------



## Lozza

Great link. I've already shared on my social networks. Thanks Stephen!


----------



## JoJo

This contract is not just for breeders, it is for all *soon to be puppy owners * and anyone buying a puppy can ask breeders to complete this contract ... so please have a read ... 

http://puppycontract.rspca.org.uk/home


----------



## wellerfeller

Made a sticky


----------



## TomCree

*re*

I am aware of this .. I have been contacted and hope to be working with the RSPCA on this too


----------

